# Effects of diet coke/coke zero



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Recently i have been addicted to drinking the non sugary coke, will excessive amounts harm me in the long term? I'm diabetic and there r barely any choices of decent tasting drinks for me though :/


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

You cannot be addicted to Diet Coke.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

You're addiction is to the artificial sweeteners that are more powerful than actual sugar. It's probably not a good thing.


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

SA go0n said:


> You're addiction is to the artificial sweeteners that are more powerful than actual sugar. It's probably not a good thing.


Any evidence of that? I understand it may not be a good thing but i need more insights.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SA go0n said:


> You're addiction is to the artificial sweeteners that are more powerful than actual sugar. It's probably not a good thing.


 You cannot be addicted to artificial sweeteners.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You cannot be addicted to artificial sweeteners.


Not sure about that? I know they can still trigger diabetes in people, so they're not much better. Stevia is a better option.

The caffeine would definitely be addicting.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

As bad as the excessive sugar in soda is, I think the high fructose corn syrup, which majority of the sodas and soft drinks uses would be just as bad, if not worse.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> Not sure about that? I know they can still trigger diabetes in people, so they're not much better. Stevia is a better option.
> 
> The caffeine would definitely be addicting.


 There's a difference between liking something to the point to where you don't want to stop consuming it and actually being addicted to something.

Now I have had diabetes longer than I've been intentionally consuming artificial sweeteners. So I'm pretty sure my diabetes was "triggered" by eating too much damn food. (I used to eat a huge bag of Doritos in a couple of hours).

Also, as I already have diabetes, I'm not worried about getting diabetes from drinking sugarless pop (however the hell that would happen).

In addition to that, I know that diet pop does not raise my blood sugar because I kind of have a habit of checking my blood sugar more than once a month (seeing as to how I have diabetes and that's kind of a thing you do). So I could drink 5 cans of Diet Pepsi right now and check my blood sugar once an hour every hour for the next 10 hours and if I didn't eat anything containing sugar or carbs the only thing that's going to happen is it's going to go down to the point to where I'll eventually HAVE TO eat something to stop hyperglycemia.

And finally, if I really WANTED to stop drinking pop right now, I could. I don't want to because I like it and it's plainly not hurting me any more than anything else. And caffeine is not addictive in the way that nicotine is. If you want to argue with me, start smoking, smoke for five years and try to quit. You'll see what I mean.

I'm tired of people spreading this BS about everything being addictive because of some kind of health-oriented butterfly effect theory. If you want to turn the entire idea of addiction into a joke, keep on with this "Diet pop is a horrible, addictive plague" nonsense.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I think you'll be okay.  My dad used to drink Coke Zero a lot and hes still walking.


----------



## zarasmith (Jun 12, 2016)

I love diet coke, I have it everyday.

I think the potential negative effects are way overblown. 

I did hear that the artificial sweeteners can cause you to want to eat more, but as long as you don't give in to that, you shouldn't gain weight or anything.


----------



## myself0500 (Jul 31, 2016)

Who knows anymore everything is bad for you these days . Just watch the news everyday they are telling us somethings not good for you or they found something that may cause cancer or other problems . It never ends .


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

myself0500 said:


> Who knows anymore everything is bad for you these days . Just watch the news everyday they are telling us somethings not good for you or they found something that may cause cancer or other problems . It never ends .


 I suspect that the stuff is practically harmless and the real issue is that the people running the show have deemed it to be an unnecessary luxury in the lives of their slaves.

IOW, it's "bad" for you because it does nothing for their agenda. You might like it too much and sit around enjoying yourself too much to care what they want from you.


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

I drink diet coke more than I should, I know its not good for you but it's so nice.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*good tasting*

is addictive

Dr Pepper is better than mouthwash


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

tensedboy said:


> Recently i have been addicted to drinking the non sugary coke, will excessive amounts harm me in the long term? I'm diabetic and there r barely any choices of decent tasting drinks for me though :/


its not a good idea. Just stop drinking it. If I were you, switch to coffee. It ll also delete diabetes or at least help out type 2. Diet soda is in fact a hoax. i drink the mexican imported one or stevia , cane sugar one because i live in the Usa and the soda here has hfcs and it sucks with that sticky taste


----------



## ilikesloths (Jun 1, 2014)

i literally drink a 2 liter of coke zero daily & i'm not dead yet. (unfortunately lol.)


----------

